# Good Bye



## [Ion] (Dec 24, 2009)

Not permanently 
I'm just going to be gone for the next 10 days.  If anyone else wants to update the Daily Numbers and Pie threads until then, feel free, because I won't be able to


----------



## Kreij (Dec 24, 2009)

Have fun, Ion!  I would offer, but I'm leaving for vacation in a couple days myself.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 24, 2009)

Can anyone take over the daily numbers and pie updates for a few days? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 24, 2009)

I can do the pie updates.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 24, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> I can do the pie updates.



Awesome Metal. Don't forget to bring the "girls" with the pie.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 24, 2009)

Have fun ION! and be safe!


----------



## Munki (Dec 24, 2009)

Your commin' to see me right?  Have phun mann. Be safe.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Awesome Metal. Don't forget to bring the "girls" with the pie.



No problem Paulie. The ladies will be serving pie.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 24, 2009)

Metal is the ! hehehe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2009)

I picked up the slack on the daily numbers


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I'm back again, all of the rigs are up and running (Pentium M, Q6600, Q9400, E6550, and P8600), and I'll be able to update the pie/daily numbers threads again starting tonight


----------

